# just failed my nremt



## ivey_usmc (Feb 14, 2008)

i just found out i failed. im so bumed out its unbelieveable. i studyed my *** off! i got to wait two weeks before i can sign up again. im going to try it one more time then if i fail again screw it im going back into the military. damn this sucks!!!


----------



## disassociative (Feb 14, 2008)

It feels like the end of the world, Im sure. Look at it this way,

Now that you have taken the NREMT, you know how to study for it.


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't get discouraged! Now that you know what the test is like, you will have an even better chance of passing it next time.

Here's a great website to study off of. There are tests for every chapter, flash card vocabulary review, interactivites, and a National Registry practice test called "Registry Review"

http://www.emtb.com/9e/

Good luck!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't give up now; you have too much time invested to quit at this stage of the game.  In addition to the excellent suggestions mentioned above, don't forget to study those skills sheets; lots of good information there. Best of luck on the retest!


----------



## ivey_usmc (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the link. ill check it out.




Code 3 said:


> Don't get discouraged! Now that you know what the test is like, you will have an even better chance of passing it next time.
> 
> Here's a great website to study off of. There are tests for every chapter, flash card vocabulary review, interactivites, and a National Registry practice test called "Registry Review"
> 
> ...


----------



## spike8152 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Devil dog sorry to hear about your test but don't give up. Check out this site linked below it helped me.

It does cost and you get alot of the same questions over and over again but from when I took my test it seemed those ones re-occured for good reason. 

Good luck and Semper Fi

http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

REMEMBER! ABCs first THEN manage the secondary injuries! 

Alot of the scenario questions are worded funny, Treat ABCs and life threatening issues first!


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't be too hard on yourself. It's frustrating, sure, but you're not the first, nor will you be the last not to pass (I prefer that to FAIL <g>) Like others have written, now you know what the test looks like. Review, relax... much better pass rate on the second try. Good luck.


----------



## ivey_usmc (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for the encouraging words guys. i was pretty bumed the first two days but now im back studying like crazy.


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hang in there dude. I have friend that has taken the entire EMT class 3 times (he finaly passed on the third time) Now we work together on some shifts and he is a great EMT. If you want it bad enough you will keep on tryin untill you pass. In the end it will be worth it.


----------



## emergmedik (Feb 29, 2008)

*hang in there!*

hey don't give up yet, hang in there and keep tryin' try to relax and don't over analyze the questions, the second times the charm!! Preserverance and determination will make ya a good EMT when it comes down to it!  best of luck!B)


----------

